# سفرة عشاء للضيوف فخمه جدا وتصميم خاص وشغل يدوي كامل



## مسوقة26 (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​


سفرة عشاء للضيوف فخمه جدا وتصميم خاص وشغل يدوي كامل​​



















*مميزاتها:*

مصنوعه من الجلد القوي المستخدم في تنجيد الكنب لايتقطع ولا يتغير لونه​
سهلة التنظيف لانها من الجلد يعني تقدري تمسحيها بالماء والصابون​
تصميم راقي وجديد ومافي مثلها في السوق ابدا​
تقدري تغيري اللون والمقاسات وتختاري الزخرفه اللي تعجبك ولو عندك صورة زخارف اسويها لك​
معاها ملحقاتها اللي هي جيوب من نفس الخامات تحطي فيها الملاعق والشوك وعددها حسب طول السفره​
ممكن اسويها متر في متر وتصير سفره للقهوه ويجي معاها مفرش للصينيه عليه نفس الزخرفه.​
نجي الحين للصور​​

















اللون بني محروق والزخارف لونها ذهبي 
مقاسها مترين وعرضها متر و10 سم 
تكفي تقريبا 10 اشخاص
والمقاس انتي تحدديه
الصور ظالمتها جدا اللون الذهبي لامع وفخم​​





​




​




​


هذي الجيوب للملاعق حسب حجم السفره مع المترين تجي 10 حبات


​


السعر: السفره هذي مع 10 جيوب سعرها 250 ريال
تقدري تزيدي الطول حسب طلبك​​



هذي سفره صغيره تكفي ل5 او 6 اشخاص
مقاسها متر في متر و10سم


​​



تنفع لصحن مندي مع شوية مقبلات


​​




السعر لسفرة المندي : 180 ريال
تنفع كمان سفرة قهوه​​




هذا تصميم ثاني دوائر طبعا راح تكون اكبر واكثر حسب حجم السفره​​






الالوان الموجوده حاليا
البني المحروق 
الاخضر الزيتي 
اللؤلؤي
البيج
الاسود
البنفسجي
الفضي والرمادي الغامق​​


هذي صوره للون اللؤلؤي


​​


سفرة قهوه من اللؤلؤي


​​


هذا البيج يجي اغمق درجه من الصوره


​​


هذا الزيتي​​




​​


البنفسجي بس اللون موواضح بالتصوير . هو يجي بنفسجي غامق​​




​​


علب المناديل​​




​​

سعر علبة المناديل 30
مفرش صينية الشاي والقهوه (الطوفريه) 30​​


الموديل الثاني :​​


السفر الساده مع الجيوب بدون الزخرفه الذهبيه
خامتها من الجلد المنقوش من نفس لونها والنقش بارز
مثل هذا النوع اللي هو جلد التمساح​​





او هذا النوع مربعات


​​




وكل الالوان يجي منها سفر ساده​​



سعر السفر الساده مترين مع الجيوب 170ريال​​


الطلبات على رقم الجوال وفي حالة عدم الرد ترك رساله
التوصيل بالشحن لجميع مناطق المملكه​​


رقم الجوال 0535587857​​


لاأحلل ولا أسامح من تاخذ افكاري للاستخدام الشخصي او التجاري
لانها مجهودي وتعبي​​


----------

